# What shrimps go well with Cherries



## Dann (Sep 24, 2013)

This is my first shrimp only tank, cycled and planted 15g with Fluval Shrimp Stratum substrate. I know that cherry shrimps are Neocaridinas but what different variations are good mates for the cherries that are not too difficult to keep?


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I keep crystal reds with mine. My water is harder than CRS's prefer, but they do fine and get alone well with the fire reds. In fact the CRS's seem to be breeding faster.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Amanos will work.
But generally mixing neo colours isnt recommended if you plan on breeding.

CRS and neos typically trade off in breeding success.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can try Green shrimps (Caridina Babaulti), the green and red mix well and they don't interbreed.

Unless you're culling a particular strain of Neo colour, I actually suggest people to mix different strains. I know this is against a lot of people's belief but you may get some surprise in the mix... be warned though, you WILL get a lot of offspring that's not as colourful.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

How about getting Tigers? They won't cross with Neos..


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You could try some of the small fan shrimps too. No chance of cross breeding, and they get on fine with anything that won't eat them.

Golden Fan, a varient of atyopsis spinipes, or the wild basic form of this species, or the green lace type, all stay small in size. They're very cute, with some interesting behaviours. 

They like a bit of current to filter feed in, but unlike the larger Bamboo and African fan shrimps, are quite good at bottom feeding too. Mine constantly raid my filter, feeding on the sponge and floss in it, so filter feeding appears to be less important for them than the big filter feeding species.


----------



## Dann (Sep 24, 2013)

Very nice suggestions, I'm going to have to put them to good use when I start up a 2nd tank because I already setup a Fire Red and Golden Bee home


----------

